# Free Kindle download Nov 16-18, 2012 Indiana Jones meets National Treasure



## JohnCStipa (Feb 19, 2010)

No Greater Sacrifice will be free to download for Kindle members Nov 16-18 and free to borrow for Kindle Prime members until Dec6, 2012.

http://www.amazon.com/No-Greater-Sacrifice-ebook/dp/B00387FCD2/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1268443973&sr=1-1

When archaeologist Renée d'Arcadia is summoned to France for the reading of a will, she is plunged into a maelstrom of deceit and destruction. Her challenge: solve a 100-year-old mystery originating from a sinister church where nothing is as it seems. Renée joins forces with David Arturo, an ex-helicopter pilot with a troubled past, to interpret clues cleverly hidden in tombstones and classic works of literature to find artifacts scattered across Europe. Racing against time, Renée and David must overcome their inner demons to outmaneuver a network of evil bent on destroying them. What they find in each other just might provide answers to some of mankind's oldest myths.

No Greater Sacrifice by John C. Stipa

‎"The use of ancient artifacts, famous heroes and heroines, moving tombstones that uncover secret caverns, and codes used to unlock mysteries, made me feel that I was in an Indiana Jones or National Treasure movie."
5-star review - L.Kentowski
http://my.barnesandnoble.com/communityportal/Review.aspx?page=Review&reviewid=1493822

The twists, action and characters come together for a great read. It was great to see an indie book that was as or better than many mass market books I've read. 
5-star review: B.Jacobson - Goodreads
http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/97439096

"The author does a wonderful job with the characters for they were able to take a hold of me from the start. I was able to develop a relationship with them and was on the edge of my seat with their every move."
4 1/2 star review - Chrissy's World of Books
http://chrissysworldofbooks.blogspot.com/2011/02/no-greater-sacrifice-review.html

Rated #3 in the Top 25 self-published novels of 2010 by Gelati's Scoop:
http://gelatisscoop.blogspot.com/2010/12/gelatis-scoop-top-25-self-published.html

"This was a quick-paced and engaging read. I especially appreciated that Renee was not the sort of damsel-in-distress female sidekick that is so often introduced in such novels, but a strong, determined woman capable to getting herself in and out of scrapes."
--Book review: Things-She-Read.org
http://things-she-read.org/2010/12/05/no-greater-sacrifice/

"The romantic elements were tender, yet steamy; subtle, yet intense. I suppose I just assumed a man couldn't write passages that radiated with such warmth and love... until I read this book."
5-star review K.Barnes, FrazzlesBookNommer.blogspot.com
http://frazzledbooknommer.blogspot.com/2010/10/review-no-greater-sacrifice-by-john-c.html

"I encourage everyone who loves a stupendously written mystery/suspense novel to purchase this and read it. You will not be disappointed. This book is now on my list of favorites and I will read it multiple times over."
5-star review from Literary R&R Book Review
http://literaryrr.blogspot.com/2010/09/no-greater-sacrifice-by-john-c-stipa.html

"The attention to detail really won me over as Stipa's descriptive ability is first rate... it was a fun, enjoyable romp through history and a lot of other places."
5-star review from Giovanni Gelati - Gelati's Scoop
http://gelatisscoop.blogspot.com/2010/09/self-published-sunday-john-c-stipa-no.html

"There was action, joy, thrills, disappointments, intrigue, mystery, suspense, and a bonding with the characters. It would have been totally cool to have been there as an invisible person to see it all happen as it unfolded."
5-star review from Shawnee of Goodreads
http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/105548862

"This book has it all: adventure, romance, archaeology, history, puzzles to be solved, some mysticism, lightening-speed travel jaunts across Europe, faith lost and found, good versus evil--it is a fun, mostly light read that was exciting and absorbing. Renee d'Arcadia is a great heroine, honest, direct, super strong both physically and emotionally. It is great to see a male author create such a wonderful female character."
4-star review from Janice of Goodreads
http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/96991247

"The dialogue is realistic and the narrative so descriptive that you begin to fear you and your couch will collapse into the next secret chamber along with the characters. The beautiful but tough, crossbow toting, take no bull, Renée d'Arcadia is the new Indiana Jones. Don't miss this thrill-a-minute adventure!"
--5 star review by William Potter of Reader's Choice Reviews
http://www.readerschoice-reviews.com/no-greater-sacrifice.html

"...the hook of this book is the action and that is where Stipa's writing shines...Stipa's dialogue is crisp and the pacing of the novel is unrelenting..."
--5 star review by Dan Marvin at LLBookReview Apr 3, 2010
http://llbookreview.com/2010/04/review-142-no-greater-sacrifice-by-john-c-stipa/#comments

"The flavor is distinctly reminiscent of Dan Brown, except with far superior writing..."
Excerpt from an independent reviewer: http://melydia.zoiks.org/2010/03/no-greater-sacrifice

"...a wonderful escape, and I think romance lovers will enjoy it right along with their action-adventure story loving husbands."
--4 star review by Colleen Ryan of Romance Overload Book Reviews - May 13, 2010
http://romanceoverload.wordpress.com/2010/05/13/no-greater-sacrifice-by-john-c-stipa/

"I recommend this book to anyone who enjoyed Dan Brown's The DaVinci Code or Angel & Demons."
4-star review, Barbara, Goodreads
http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/89417215











_--- created Kindle ebook link_


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Looks interesting! I downloaded a sample. Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Me too. . . .and also sending it to my brother's Kindle. . . . .


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

sampling....


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

Which Philly burbs did you grow up in?  I spent 30 years in Wayne...


----------



## JohnCStipa (Feb 19, 2010)

I grew up in Abington, went to LaSalle University, class of '82.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

John--

welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book and an excellent review!

I deleted your last post as we request that authors do not repeat Amazon reviews here; they are easy enough for our members to find on Amazon by using your book link. (You should remove the review from your initial post in this thread, too.) Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

In addition, we ask that authors not bump their threads more than once a week, although you are welcome to respond to member posts to your thread any time.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


The fine print: 
_Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## JohnCStipa (Feb 19, 2010)

"The flavor is distinctly reminiscent of Dan Brown, except with far superior writing..."

Excerpt from an independent and unbiased reviewer:

http://melydia.zoiks.org/2010/03/no-greater-sacrifice/

4 Stars


----------



## JohnCStipa (Feb 19, 2010)

"...the hook of this book is the action and that is where Stipa's writing shines...Stipa's dialogue is crisp and the pacing of the novel is unrelenting..."
--5 star review by Dan Marvin at LLBookReview Apr 3, 2010
http://llbookreview.com/2010/04/review-142-no-greater-sacrifice-by-john-c-stipa/#comments


----------



## JohnCStipa (Feb 19, 2010)

"The dialogue is realistic and the narrative so descriptive that you begin to fear you and your couch will collapse into the next secret chamber along with the characters. The beautiful but tough, crossbow toting, take no bull, Renée d'Arcadia is the new Indiana Jones. Don't miss this thrill-a-minute adventure!"

--5 star review from William Potter of Reader's Choice Reviews - May 1, 2010

http://www.readerschoice-reviews.com/no-greater-sacrifice.html


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I got my copy.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## JohnCStipa (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank you Ed.
<bows>

I'm honored.

--John


----------



## JohnCStipa (Feb 19, 2010)

"...a wonderful escape, and I think romance lovers will enjoy it right along with their action-adventure story loving husbands."
--4 star review by Colleen Ryan of Romance Overload Book Reviews - May 13, 2010

http://romanceoverload.wordpress.com/2010/05/13/no-greater-sacrifice-by-john-c-stipa/


----------



## JohnCStipa (Feb 19, 2010)

"This book has it all: adventure, romance, archaeology, history, puzzles to be solved, some mysticism, lightening-speed travel jaunts across Europe, faith lost and found, good versus evil--it is a fun, mostly light read that was exciting and absorbing..."

"...Renee d'Arcadia is a great heroine, honest, direct, super strong both physically and emotionally. It is great to see a male author create such a wonderful female character."

--review from Janice, Goodreads.com

http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/96991247


----------



## JohnCStipa (Feb 19, 2010)

"There was action, joy, thrills, disappointments, intrigue, mystery, suspense, and a bonding with the characters. It would have been totally cool to have been there as an invisible person to see it all happen as it unfolded. "

-- 5 star review from Shawnee, Goodreads.com

http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/105548862


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Great cover and intriguing storyline. I'm sampling!

Sandy


----------



## Markee Anderson (Aug 2, 2010)

This sounds great!  I love adventures and if they're part romance, count me in!  And your reviews...fantastic!  Best wishes and congratulations!


----------



## JohnCStipa (Feb 19, 2010)

Sandra / Markee, thanks for the kind words. Lorrie did fantastic work on the cover. Your works look great as well. Good luck to both of you.

--John


----------



## JohnCStipa (Feb 19, 2010)

"John Stipa is a wonderful new artist who engaged my attention and kept it from page one to the end in this wonderful adventure story. The characters gained my respect and admiration. The journeys they undertook were thrilling and fun." 
---5 star review, S.Bowlin, Shelfari, 6/25/10

http://www.shelfari.com/books/13356369/No-Greater-Sacrifice/reviews/2057666


----------



## JohnCStipa (Feb 19, 2010)

"The attention to detail really won me over as Stipa's descriptive ability is first rate... it was a fun, enjoyable romp through history and a lot of other places."
5-star review by Giovanni Gelati of Gelati's Scoop -- Sept 12, 2010

http://gelatisscoop.blogspot.com/2010/09/self-published-sunday-john-c-stipa-no.html


----------



## JohnCStipa (Feb 19, 2010)

"I encourage everyone who loves a stupendously written mystery/suspense novel to purchase this and read it. You will not be disappointed. This book is now on my list of favorites and I will read it multiple times over."

http://literaryrr.blogspot.com/2010/09/no-greater-sacrifice-by-john-c-stipa.html


----------



## Debra Lee (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm on my way over to download a sample.

Debra


----------



## JohnCStipa (Feb 19, 2010)

"The romantic elements were tender, yet steamy; subtle, yet intense. I suppose I just assumed a man couldn't write passages that radiated with such warmth and love... until I read this book."
5-star review, K.Barnes, Oct 24, 2010

http://frazzledbooknommer.blogspot.com/2010/10/review-no-greater-sacrifice-by-john-c.html


----------



## JohnCStipa (Feb 19, 2010)

"This was a quick-paced and engaging read. I especially appreciated that Renee was not the sort of damsel-in-distress female sidekick that is so often introduced in such novels, but a strong, determined woman capable to getting herself in and out of scrapes."
-- Book Review: Things-She-Read.org

http://things-she-read.org/2010/12/05/no-greater-sacrifice/


----------



## JohnCStipa (Feb 19, 2010)

Rated #3 in the Top 25 self-published novels of 2010 by Gelati's Scoop:

http://gelatisscoop.blogspot.com/2010/12/gelatis-scoop-top-25-self-published.html


----------



## JohnCStipa (Feb 19, 2010)

"So many twists it was enjoyable to read."
5-star review, Charlie, Goodreads member

http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/105162839


----------



## JohnCStipa (Feb 19, 2010)

"The author does a wonderful job with the characters for they were able to take a hold of me from the start. I was able to develop a relationship with them and was on the edge of my seat with their every move."
4 1/2 star review - Chrissy's World of Books

http://chrissysworldofbooks.blogspot.com/2011/02/no-greater-sacrifice-review.html


----------



## JohnCStipa (Feb 19, 2010)

‎"The use of ancient artifacts, famous heroes and heroines, moving tombstones that uncover secret caverns, and codes used to unlock mysteries, made me feel that I was in an Indiana Jones or National Treasure movie."
5-star review - L.Kentowski

http://my.barnesandnoble.com/communityportal/Review.aspx?page=Review&reviewid=1493822


----------



## JohnCStipa (Feb 19, 2010)

"The twists, action and characters come together for a great read. It was great to see an indie book that was as or better than many mass market books I've read."
5-star review: B.Jacobson - Goodreads
http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/97439096


----------



## JohnCStipa (Feb 19, 2010)

"I recommend this book to anyone who enjoyed Dan Brown's The DaVinci Code or Angel & Demons."
4-star review, Barbara, Goodreads
http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/89417215


----------



## JohnCStipa (Feb 19, 2010)

Reduced to $2.99


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks -- I love this kind of stuff.  John, you have got yourself some great reviews.  Congrats!


----------



## JohnCStipa (Feb 19, 2010)

Most people, men and women alike, would love to have the adventures the characters in this book have. The author did a great job and the story is fantastic. I would also like to add that I would like to see these characters again. Maybe a series. Think about it Mr Stipa. 
4-star review, Marilyn, Goodreads

http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/242959493


----------



## JohnCStipa (Feb 19, 2010)

"The characters in this book are realistic and have individual personalities that make for great character depth. The banter between them had me smiling. The action is intense and had me wanting to join in. The twists and turns had me laughing and crying throughout this book."
4-star review, Sue, Goodreads member

http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/243016155


----------



## JohnCStipa (Feb 19, 2010)

"No Greater Sacrifice is a GREAT book. I was drawn in by the synopsis and wasn't disappointed. Enough adventure and excitement for anyone who loves to read."
5-star review, Mary - Goodreads

http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/242380260


----------



## JohnCStipa (Feb 19, 2010)

"IMHO this is one of the best books I've read in a long time. It has everything I am looking for these days. I am interested in archaeological action/adventure (ala James Rollins), this book has it. I am interested in biblical/church themed mysteries (ala Dan Brown), this book has it. I am interested in the legends of King Arthur, this book has it. I love a strong female lead, this book has it.

You need to read No Greater Sacrifice to see how it all ties together."
5-star review, Jody, Goodreads

http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/298078248


----------



## JohnCStipa (Feb 19, 2010)

"The author brings the story to life with his graphic illustrations, his vivid descriptions and the mystery that remained unsolved for so many years. Characters so well defined with humor, banter and crisp dialogue, author John C. Stipa is right up there with Berry, Eliot Patterson and Brown."
5-star review, Fran, Goodreads

http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/339885203


----------



## JohnCStipa (Feb 19, 2010)

No Greater Sacrifice will be free to Kindle owners Sept 14/15. Kindle Prime members can borrow for free until Dec6, 2012.

When archaeologist Renée d'Arcadia is summoned to France for the reading of a will, she is plunged into a maelstrom of deceit and destruction. Her challenge: solve a 100-year-old mystery originating from a sinister church where nothing is as it seems. Renée joins forces with David Arturo, an ex-helicopter pilot with a troubled past, to interpret clues cleverly hidden in tombstones and classic works of literature to find artifacts scattered across Europe. Racing against time, Renée and David must overcome their inner demons to outmaneuver a network of evil bent on destroying them. What they find in each other just might provide answers to some of mankind's oldest myths.

http://www.amazon.com/No-Greater-Sacrifice-ebook/dp/B00387FCD2/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1268443973&sr=1-1


----------



## JohnCStipa (Feb 19, 2010)

FREE to Kindle owners - last few hours Sept 15. Kindle Prime members can borrow for free until Dec6, 2012.

No Greater Sacrifice
When archaeologist Renée d'Arcadia is summoned to France for the reading of a will, she is plunged into a maelstrom of deceit and destruction. Her challenge: solve a 100-year-old mystery originating from a sinister church where nothing is as it seems. Renée joins forces with David Arturo, an ex-helicopter pilot with a troubled past, to interpret clues cleverly hidden in tombstones and classic works of literature to find artifacts scattered across Europe. Racing against time, Renée and David must overcome their inner demons to outmaneuver a network of evil bent on destroying them. What they find in each other just might provide answers to some of mankind's oldest myths.

http://www.amazon.com/No-Greater-Sacrifice-ebook/dp/B00387FCD2/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1268443973&sr=1-1


----------



## Sissymom1 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. I just joined this forum and already downloaded your book.


----------



## JohnCStipa (Feb 19, 2010)

Kindle Prime members can borrow No Greater Sacrifice for free until Dec6, 2012.

http://www.amazon.com/No-Greater-Sacrifice-ebook/dp/B00387FCD2/ref=tmm_kin_title_0


----------



## JohnCStipa (Feb 19, 2010)

No Greater Sacrifice will be free to Kindle owners Nov 16-18. Kindle Prime members can borrow for free until Dec6, 2012.

When archaeologist Renée d'Arcadia is summoned to France for the reading of a will, she is plunged into a maelstrom of deceit and destruction. Her challenge: solve a 100-year-old mystery originating from a sinister church where nothing is as it seems. Renée joins forces with David Arturo, an ex-helicopter pilot with a troubled past, to interpret clues cleverly hidden in tombstones and classic works of literature to find artifacts scattered across Europe. Racing against time, Renée and David must overcome their inner demons to outmaneuver a network of evil bent on destroying them. What they find in each other just might provide answers to some of mankind's oldest myths.

http://www.amazon.com/No-Greater-Sacrifice-ebook/dp/B00387FCD2/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1268443973&sr=1-1


----------

